# Plow training form/guideline.



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has or uses some guide for teaching drivers how to plow. I am talking about safety, plowing properly so as to not tear up the truck and or plow. I have been verbally doing this but as I get busier with more help I looking to make or get something more standardized.
Thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SIMA has some videos on YouTube. Not sure if it's what you're looking for or not.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The lady has a few other videos too.


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

Great. Thanks a lot. I appreciate the help!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2098142 said:


> The lady has a few other videos too.


Just watched that video for the hell of it. For it to be a safety/training video some of those guys were pushing into those banks at the end of the run awfully hard, kicking the truck sideways. Wouldn't want my drivers to be doing that.


----------

